

Nice and consistent icon set for your apps, most are public domain - joebaf
http://openclipart.org/user-detail/warszawianka
Icon sets made by one user, most of them are public domain so it is easy to use them in your apps or web pages.
======
autotravis
These might provide consistency, but judging from the "Top 10 Download" area,
they're anything but nice.

